# Specialty Coding



## cpccat (Feb 16, 2011)

I have been a CPC for over 5 years, but have worked in medical billing and I want to start looking for a remote coding job to do part time. My question in which specialty coding is in the most demand.
Thank you


----------



## campy1961 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have worked in many specialty clinics and I see a demand in cardiology and orthopaedics. 

Hope this helps.
Connie


----------

